# Charlie Bunny & Himi Buck Blog



## BinkyBunny (Jan 16, 2013)

For those of you who don't know, I have a mini-lop named Charlie Bunny who came from bad circumstances and is very shy and has FOUR holes all the way through his ear. You could shine light or he could wear earrings through them  My other baby bun is a lilac himalayan who is as of this moment unnamed. He came from a show breeder. 

Charlie Bunny is a vienna gened mini lop and as such as blue eyes and 'dutch' coloring, but is not a mix. His blue eyes are very sweet and curious, but he is a little apprehensive about trusting. As of this moment, he is going to get neutered tomorrow morning! He is about 4+ months old. His ears are mostly healed up with a few uninfected scabbed areas left to heal from being bitten and attacked by other rabbits :shock2: 

Unnamed himalayan baby buck is outgoing and fun! He is always trying to get out of his cage to come play. He happily hops in and out of his cage and is trying to figure out our wood floors. He has been doing a lot of wipe outs and skittering around (any solutions because I cannot carpet the house? Will he just adjust?) It is is second night with us. He hops in and out of my lap and climbs up on my chest to give bunny nudges. He comes when you yell or make a racket. I assume he will eventually come when called by name, but maybe I'm wrong? He is the epitome of a friendly, puppy rabbit! He's been doing much binkying and tooth purring and head swaying (which I understand is especially prevalent in himalayan rabbits). I have never seen this head swaying in another rabbit before, but he does it when he is very calm and content. Sometimes when I look at him and he is resting, he will begin to sway his head as if having my attention pleases him. He is an attention hog always choosing a snuggle or a pet over a toy or a cord. I am EXTREMELY pleased with him and may become a himi convert. If all my rabbits could be like this, I would be happy. 

Tonight I had no-name out of his cage, and I climbed in my bed to lay down to watch him play around in my bunny proofed room. He immediately came to the spot where I am and stood up with his paws on the bed studying, then he walked to the corner of the very TALL bed and scaled it with his claws to get up with me LOL He just wanted to be with me anic: I've never seen such a friendly bloke!

No-name is quite tolerant of my young daughter quietly enduring clumsy albeit well meaning pets and coming to her when she squeals with excitement. It is hard to imagine a breed better suited for a child. She glows when she sees him out of his cage now because she so enjoys him and he will hop to her and then out of reach and then in reach back and forth sort of playing with her  SO SWEET!

I wouldn't want anyone to think no-name bunny is making life a hard competition for Charlie Bunny. Charlie viewed (through his cage because I want to 'quarantine' them from one another) me playing with no-name and has since been more relaxed and has been poking his head out like he is thinking about coming out and playing with me :woohoo He was much calmer when I cleaned his cage and did not zip away anxiously like he has been. He is clearly struggling to contain his curiosity about me :waiting: In my opinion, he is either jealous or learning from another bunny how to be friendly. Neither bunny has seen other bunnies outside of their litter, so when they do meet, it should be interesting. At least one of them will be neutered at that point. If I decided to show no-name then I cannot fix him, but they are housed separately. We shall see. 

I feel very luck and blessed and our family is richer for these two bunnies :happyrabbit:!

Name suggestions welcome!


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2013)

Your himi sounds really friendly. My sisters daughter had a himi but it was scared of people. I don't think it was handled much by the breeder, so you can probably thank your breeder for a well socialized rabbit. It's always nice to find breeders that really care alot about their rabbits and spend time with them to make sure they are well adjusted and comfortable with people.

I'm not real familiar with himis, but I've had several pink eyed rabbits, and they do the head swaying thing too. With them I think it was more of a poor eyesight thing, and them trying to figure out better what it is they are looking at. That's amazing that he was able to get up on your bed. My rabbits haven't even figured out how to hop up on the couch.

That sounds promising with Charlie. I doesn't seem like jealosy. I would say it's more curiousity and that seeing another bun seems to make him feel safer and more comfortable.

It's not common, but depending on your buns and their personalities, if you end up showing your himi, and don't get him fixed, it still may be possible to bond them. A neighbor of mine had two unneutered male rabbits that lived together, and got along really well. Both rabbits had very calm easygoing personalities. So even though it isn't common, it may be a possibility, if it's something you are interested in trying. If not, they at least may do fine having playtime together. It sounds like your himi could be a good influence with Charlie, and help him come out of his shell more  But you would have to just keep an eye out for signs of aggression and the possibility they might start fighting.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

No kidding about the bed! My husband shouted, 'IT'S BUNNICULA!' No-name scared the heck out of us! He is extremely agile and almost cat like in his ability to climb... I foresee shenanigans on his future :roflmao:


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

Charlie Bunny is at the vet getting neutered as we speak! I am worried about him and hope he bounces back quickly! 

I think we will be naming no-name Bing! His eyes remind me of two perfect little Bing cherries  Below is Bing chilling on the ledge in his cage.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm sure Charlie is doing well, but of course we worry. It's so good he now has a loving home.

Maybe you could teach Bing rabbit agility, especially jumping hurdles.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

That is an excellent idea for bing and he seems attentive enough to be interested and would have a desire to please me. I will look into it. At the very least, I see trick training in his future! 

Charlie Bunny called me from the vet  He is well and is coming home tonight !


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

I was seriously worried about some GI stasis as I had not seen anything since Charlie's surgery, but I had to go out and when I came back I had a surprise waiting for me


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay!!! We have poops  That always calls for a big sigh of relief!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

He's so neat about his poops LOL He places them very nicely...hopefully Bing learns THAT from Charlie because currently he is throwing them around like a monkey in the zoo! anic:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2013)

It sounds like you might need to invest in some rugs for Bing. I ended up covering almost the entire floor of my room in rugs (the largest is maybe 3 by 5; they're all small enough to fit in my washing machine) and the buns seem to really enjoy the traction. They won't binky anywhere but on their rugs. 
I'd agree that it's probably your breeder's socialization you have to thank for such a friendly bunny moreso than the breed.


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2013)

Bing's a baby still and they are just messy usually. I'm sure he'll get better as he gets older, plus he'll have Charlie's example. When do you think you'll introduce them to each other?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, Mr Charlie never really got his hormones a raging. I noticed a few urinary behaviors crop up the last two weeks, but they could be related to a new home. Since Bing isn't a female I COULD do it whenever, but I'd like to quarantine them as much as one can living in the same home with the same caregiver. Perhaps now that I'm saying it out loud I see that it may not be worth doing...maybe after Charlie is fully healed? :rabbithop


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 19, 2013)

They are soo cute  Only on a rabbit forum can someone post a picture of poop and people get excited and do not go EWWWWW lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 20, 2013)

Bing is such a cutie, glad you found him a name. Great that Charlie is recovering well and yeeessss we all get excited about poops after a neuter, that´s so a good sign. 

Two of mine are big jumpers, on the sofa no problem and the dining room chairs and anywhere else that seems interesting to them. 

Maybe it is wise to wait until Charlie´s hormones get back to normal but hope that the bond goes well for you, it´s always nice to have two bunnies sharing space and getting on well together :yes:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 20, 2013)

Loved reading about your buns and Lauren and Chris and Jenny took the words right outta my mouth. I was laughing too about how there aren't people who get excited about poops like bunny people 
I would wait until he is healed and make sure hormones have dissipated before attemting a bond. Even though m/m bonds can be more challenging I sure do hope it works out as a bonded pair is such an enjoyable thing.
I'll be watching for more updates! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 23, 2013)

I introduced the boys in the bath tub today. Bing seemed pretty indifferent about it all and Charlie did until all of a sudden he hopped over to Bing and started humping him like crazy. I had to pry him off of Bing because he was so serious about humping him Bing was going to be crushed. They kind of went in circles as Charlie continued and Bing tried to get away. There didn't seem to be biting or growling. What is the prognosis for the future? How would you move forward with these guys?


----------



## JBun (Jan 23, 2013)

I would wait at least a couple more weeks for Charlie's hormones to dissipate more. Having an older rabbit humping a younger one, can sometimes be scary for the younger rabbit, and you don't want them meeting to be a negative experience for Bing. If you don't already have their cages next to each other, then that would be a good next step to help them become more used to each other before you try to put them together again.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 24, 2013)

Charlie's cage is always open in the hopes that he will decide to come out and play with us. Well today, Mr. Bing decided he wasn't going to wait for Charlie anymore and jumped INTO his cage even though I remove the ramp when he is out. He is just very agile. Charlie kicked his butt out of his cage and Bing just stood outside on his hind legs staring at Charlie. They touched noses and Charlie was more OK with investigating him when he wasn't in his 'crib!' I know it could be more territorial behaviors going on, but if you met Bing, you might think he just wants a friend. He is not OK alone. He NEEDS to be with another living being.


----------



## JBun (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha, poor little Bing! He's still in the baby phase, so he still wants to be friends with everyone. He doesn't realize Charlie is in his grumpy teenage phase


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 24, 2013)

Bing is not neutered is he?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 24, 2013)

No, no Bing is going to show. If it looks like that won't pan out of maybe even after he's done with his Show career he IS getting neutered.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

Boys had another brawl. This one was kind of bad. I do NOT know how Bing found his way into Charlie's cage because I closed it. I have seen Charlie burst the door open before, so maybe Bing picked it open with his teeth? He does that with his own door too. No one got hurt, but there was a good chunk of fur that I found when cleaning the cages today. Everyone is moving around fine with no blood and no bald patches. They seem to be OK. Bing is locked in his cage right now so that I can figure out how to keep him OUT of Charlie's cage. GRRRR...BOYS! The crazy thing is that right after he got his butt kicked, he was trying to go back and see Charlie....WHAT THE HECK ullhair:

I didn't pick Bing up right away because they were both wound up from the fight, and I didn't want to get bitten if he was still in fight mode. He just stood and watched Charlie. I could tell he wanted to try to go back into his cage despite the fur chunk DEFINITELY coming from Bing...kid is a little slow, I guess? Charlie quickly retreated to his 'cave' (a grass hut in which he likes to sleep).


----------



## JBun (Jan 25, 2013)

Those Boys! You could get a snap clip to help keep the door secured. I'm sure Bing just wants another bunny friend to play with. Hopefully Charlie will mellow a bit as those hormones fade away.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 25, 2013)

I didn't know Bing wasnt neutered. You are braver than I am!  I would NEVER attempt a m/m bond if they weren't both neutered. The standing on hind legs and wanting to get back to the other cage....no not slow  that's typical aggressive male to male behavior. Definitely be careful with them. I admit I'm a worry wart overly cautious person but bunny fights are nothing to sneeze at. I did so much research on bonding before I adopted my male maybe it scared me too much but I read some pretty horrible stories so I'm now from the be safe than sorry mindset. I'd just hate to see anything bad happen to your buns! If anything, like Jenny said, definitely let Charlies hormones dissipate a bit before more attempts.

On another note did you decide on Bings full name yet?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 25, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> I didn't know Bing wasnt neutered. You are braver than I am!  I would NEVER attempt a m/m bond if they weren't both neutered. The standing on hind legs and wanting to get back to the other cage....no not slow  that's typical aggressive male to male behavior. Definitely be careful with them. I admit I'm a worry wart overly cautious person but bunny fights are nothing to sneeze at. I did so much research on bonding before I adopted my male maybe it scared me too much but I read some pretty horrible stories so I'm now from the be safe than sorry mindset. I'd just hate to see anything bad happen to your buns! If anything, like Jenny said, definitely let Charlies hormones dissipate a bit before more attempts.
> 
> On another note did you decide on Bings full name yet?




NO NO! I am NOT attempting to bond them. Bing broke into Charlie's cage. I have decided to hold off on that at least until Charlie's hormones subside. In a month or so I'd like to try them again in the tub and if that goes terribly its ok. I can just have two unbounded buns! If Bing gets neutered quickly because show isn't panning out I'll try again too! 
Thanks for the info on the m/m bonding :nod


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just caught up on the blog! So what made you come up with Bing anyway? How's Charlie doing? He coming around any?


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my bad! I guess I jumped to conclusions when I read you tried the tub just yesterday and then the "break in" today I thought maybe bonding was in their near future  so sorry! Sounds like you have it all planned out no matter 

So did you decide on Bings full name? I sure did like Mikes suggestion of Bing Crosbun....lol...


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2013)

Or what about Bing Crosbunny, or Bing O, Bing Bong, Bing Ka-ching. Ok, my brains worn out now. That name's a little hard to find common associations for.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol. Chandler Bing. Haha. 
I like Bing Crosbunny, that's sneaky :] hehe.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

Katielovesleo3 said:


> Just caught up on the blog! So what made you come up with Bing anyway? How's Charlie doing? He coming around any?




I ended up with the name Bing because his eyes reminded me of two beautiful little Bing cherries  Charlie is doing well. He is a little more bold today, but he still hasn't come out and he still hates pets :nosir: I think he hates me LOL I used to take him out and he would binky around and play with me a little on the floor and I felt like we were making progress, but everyone on the forum jumped in and said don't pick him up and let him come out of his cage on his own. Since I've done that...we have only gone backwards more and more on our progress with taming him.


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2013)

You know, if you think he was doing better when you were getting him out of his cage, then just do it. You're the best judge of what is or isn't working for your rabbit. Since he was obviously happy once you got him out, then it doesn't seem like it was upsetting him too much. I take my rabbits out all the time, but cause they know it's for playtime, they don't put up a fuss like they did in the beginning. Granted, my rabbits aren't nervous about me being around or interacting with them, but they still didn't like being picked up. I think he'll learn that taking him out of his cage means playtime, and learn not to mind it so much. When it's time to put him back in, you may want to have treats or veggies in his cage, so that he learns to associate being put away, with good things too. One thing to consider for his backtrack in progress, is the new addition of Bing.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

These are all great points! I will try a few days of getting him out of his cage. If it seems like it isn't helping, then I will stop. I think it is worth trying to see what works for Charlie. He is such a special bunny  

I wanted to add that thanks to the new food the boys went a whole day and half without litter pan changes and it wasn't burning out my eyes! There was more saturation than I'm used to cleaning because of the extra 12 hours, but they really did NOT smell as bad as a week ago! They are also both eating hay and pellets well. Charlie gets his Greens and Bing will start in a week or so with small introductions of cilantro etc.

ALSO Today, Bing has taken to climbing onto the couch and sitting on the back like a cat....oy...this bunny be cray cray!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree, see if it works better the old way and also the new addition may have added to the difficulty. 

Lol, that Bing must be an acrobat!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

HE'S INSANE!!! I fear he will soon figure out how to jump out windows :S LOL


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 26, 2013)

What food did you switch to?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 27, 2013)

Sherwood Forest m/s


----------



## JBun (Jan 27, 2013)

BinkyBunny said:


> I wanted to add that thanks to the new food the boys went a whole day and half without litter pan changes and it wasn't burning out my eyes! There was more saturation than I'm used to cleaning because of the extra 12 hours, but they really did NOT smell as bad as a week ago! They are also both eating hay and pellets well. Charlie gets his Greens and Bing will start in a week or so with small introductions of cilantro etc.


 
Isn't it so much better! I may be undecided about a few things with this food, but the decreased ammonia smell is a BIG plus.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree you have to do what works with your bun. It's all about following your gut as each bun is so different what may work for one may not work for another  I also think bunnies emotions/moods are more complex than we give them credit for. They may have a day where they are more cuddly or outgoing and then days when they are more reserved.....which could explain Charlies differences.

Glad you are noticing such positive changes with the food and less pee ammonia smell. ANYtime that is better is a good thing. Bunny pee smell is not good!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, the smell of bunny pee is not good. Mine aren´t keen on being picked up but I sometimes have to do it to let them out. However, I do try and let them go in on their own. There´s nothing worse than chasing a bun to try and put him away. They usually win lol.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 30, 2013)

Charlie is doing really well with being picked up and taken out. He is back to playing with me and binkying about the house  

Here is an update of Bing's molt.


----------



## JBun (Jan 30, 2013)

Awww, cute little Bing  That's great that Charlie is feeling happier and enjoying his time with you playing.


----------



## whitelop (Jan 30, 2013)

It is great that he's feeling more like playing with you now! How awesome. 

Bing looks like he's shed a lot of his facial darkness out. He's a pretty boy. 
I don't know what its like to deal with male hormones, I've only had girl rabbits. But I know rabbit pee does stink! A LOT. I don't know what I would do if my rabbit sprayed me or anything, I would cry. Poop is easy enough to clean, but pee is gross.


----------



## ldoerr (Jan 31, 2013)

He is cute


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the friendly comments! I have been on a whirlwind the last 24 hours and the boys haven't gotten to be out much  Tomorrow they will have run of the house and no doubt they will be like ping-pong balls!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 1, 2013)

CHARLIE SPRAYED ME IN THE FACE WITH URINE!! HE IS TWO WEEKS OUT FROM HIS NEUTER!!! DOES ANYONE THOUGHTS?! I was cleaning his cage, and he happily greeted me. Then Bing hopped by the cage and BAM! He sprayed me right in the face...I know it was meant for Bing, but what I'm more concerned about is him being two weeks post-op. Should this be stopped by now?


----------



## ldoerr (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry that you got sprayed. I have been sprayed in the mouth more times than I care to admit. (that's what I get for having multiple unneutered bucks at one time). I have never had a buck fixed so am no help with the behavior.


----------



## whitelop (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be honest, I giggled a little, lol. 

I think it takes like 4 weeks for the hormones to dissipate completely. Plus, you have two males in one house. You'll probably always have to deal with territory issues because they're both males. I hope it gets better. I've only had girl buns so they have different hormonal behaviors. I wouldn't be happy about spraying either, I'll take crazy girls over spraying boys any day! haha. Sorry


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am just trying to imagine it...how do they get the pee wayyy up in your face? I will have to YouTube this apparently haha!


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha, oh yeah they can spray! 

I agree with Morgan. Infact, I've heard it can take 6-8 weeks for hormones to dissipate! And then like Morgan said two males bring that out even more.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, anywone who´s had a spraying male knows that feeling. Houdini sprayed me in the face more than once and it´s not a nice sensation. It will settle down and you´ll be amazed at the difference.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 6, 2013)

Charlie seems to have turned a corner this week. He is much calmer and much more inquisitive. He gets more and more outgoing, but I feel like he isn't guarding the cage with his pee anymore which is a welcome change. Bing has shed all but a few tiny patches of smut which I am certain will be gone in the next two weeks. He is still snuggly as ever, but he is chinning everything in sight!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 8, 2013)

We have decided to stick with Sherwood Forest M/S because they are doing very well, look muscular, and have reduced odor. They eat it well and have no digestive issues. For these reasons, I just ordered a 19 lb BOX  

The boys are well. I am still on the fence about neutering Bing. He isn't spraying or acting aggressive toward people, but he is still chinning everything. He is going to go bald on his chin! Charlie is doing well except he is still acting hormonal *shrugs*


----------



## whitelop (Feb 8, 2013)

How much Sherwood are you feeding them in a day? 
Because I and someone else have noticed that we have to feed MUCH more sherwood a day because our buns lose weight. I was feeding Ellie about 1/2 a cup a day and I noticed that she was losing weight, so I upped her food to about a cup a day(probably more because I don't count the scoops at 1/4 cup at a time, lol) but now since upping her food, she seems to have put back on the few ounces she lost. 
I was just curious if you're sticking to a strict pellet diet or if you're free feeding.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 11, 2013)

I free feed sherwood because of their ages. They do seem to eat more than the other pellets, agreed.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 19, 2013)

Bing did not go to the show this past weekend because we were not able to go . His brother went and took 2nd in two different groups. I'm hoping Bing could do well, but I'm also doing the dance about whether or not we should just neuter him....

I attached a picture of some baby Himalayans that made my heart explode! They are Bing's nieces and nephews by his older brother  It's the same brother who took second in the seniors group at the show this weekend. We think he will take a 1st eventually, but this was his FIRST senior show; he is a little skinny. 

Charlie is doing well. He is such a quiet good boy. I can hardly complain or say anything about him! He just chills and eats...basic lop  He is such a goofy bunny HA! They are doing well on Sherwood. I miss talking to you all! HOW IS EVERYONE?!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, they are so beautiful, pretty buns all in a row. I just love their cute little faces, the himis are so pretty.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Feb 19, 2013)

I want to know how she got them to SIT in a row because Bing is ALL OVER!


----------



## JBun (Feb 19, 2013)

Cute babies!!! At that age you can usually get them to line up like that without too much wiggling, but in another week it will be nearly impossible  I could line my babies up for pictures until week 4, then they were all over the place and it was pretty much a usless effort.

That's great to hear both of your buns are doing good. Mine are all their normal troublesome cute selves  I did go to our local rabbit show on Sat. It sure makes for a long day, but it was fun to see all the different rabbits. I just love to see those huge Elops and flemish. Their size just always amazes me. I did see a few himis, one just flopped down on the judging table, in front of the judge, like he was totally chilling out. It was pretty funny.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 19, 2013)

Soo cute!! We got to see some himi babies at the show this past weekend my mom was so tempted to get one!


----------



## holtzchick (Feb 19, 2013)

I just went through your whole blog and I want to welcome you and Charlie and bing to the forum. Looks like you've been getting some great advice with your buns! 

They are just gorgeous... I've seen so much of bing I think you should post more pictures of charlie!! Btw bing really reminds me of my female Phoenix, she is so outgoing and puppy like its adorable but at the same time annoying! She nipped my arm badly while I was on my iPad bc she constantly wants attention!!! How is Charlie doing with his hormones? Has his behavior improved?


----------



## BinkyBunny (Mar 26, 2013)

Wanted to let everyone know that Bing is getting himself a snip snip soon! He is very sweet with my daughter and I but my husband claims that he was nipped! I cannot believe it! He was changing Bing's litterbox, and I am always the one to do that. I think maybe he thought it was intrusive? Anyhow I decided he would probably mellow out a bit if he were neutered. 

Charlie boy is very inquisitive lately. He still and probably always will prefer his cage where he can watch all from above as his cage is elevated! He has stopped gaining visible size, so maybe he is done growing here soon? 

What is everyone up to !?


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2013)

Poor Bing  I'm on the verge of getting two of my boys neutered too. I'm sick of the peeing and marking. Ugh!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I thought that you and I were twinkies, as I thought I had a himlayan too but now I am thinking she may be a Californian. Check out my blog, I have lots of pics of her. As soon as she came through my door I thought..."Aww Bing!" and my brothers like.."Who's Bing???"

Charlie sounds like Buster, watchful like a hawk. Overseeing all the activity around him mwahahah! 

Did Bing leave a mark on your hubby? Buster bit me and left a top teeth and bottom teeth mark  terd!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jun 30, 2013)

We're still alive and binkying here at our house  We've been so busy this summer and spring! Everyone is great. Bing is still intact, but he IS getting fixed. I know I keep saying it, but it WILL Be happening LOL I just need to find the time to take him in to get the snip snip!!! Charlie is still as shy and recluse as ever but we have an understanding now. Bing is as social and friendly as ever and that seems to give me the bunny relationship I am looking for, so I don't push Charlie to be a bunny he is not. I hope everyone is well! I'm about to go back to school to get my masters in nursing to become a nurse practitioner, so Bing better up his binkies for me hehe....when I'm done I'm buying him a bunny mansion


----------

